
Why Bitcoin poses an interesting ethical conundrum for journalists - iProject
http://paidcontent.org/2013/03/22/why-bitcoin-poses-an-interesting-ethical-conundrum-for-journalists/
======
jheimark
Bitcoin is a currency, not ownership of a company. Bitcoin are still so
difficult to purchase that I doubt writing about them seriously raises the
price. There have been bubbles in Bitcoin before, many are suggesting
Spain/Cyprus are encouraging the current one.

Just as financial journalists do not have to disclose their personal wealth
when writing about currency markets, tech journalists shouldn't have to
disclose their bitcoin holdings when writing about Bitcoin.

